
Coronavirus: How a misleading map went global - aluket
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-51504512
======
blackrock
The worrying thing is at the people from the Princess cruise ship got
released, after being confined to tight quarters on that boat.

And everyday for 2 weeks, the confirmed infected count went higher and higher.
And then, they released the people into the general public. Now, these people
are spread out all over the world.

The Western governments blew it on this one. They should’ve evacuated the
passengers immediately, and quarantined each one of them, separately, for 2
weeks, to confirm that they weren’t infected.

But, they can still save the situation, by forcing these people released to be
quarantined for another 2 weeks.

~~~
ginko
I was under the assumption that the passengers were quarantined in their
private quarters onboard.

~~~
blackrock
Yes, but recent evidence indicates that the cruise ships are not safe for
quarantine. It’s like they were all in the same cesspool, just waiting to get
infected.

~~~
dividedbyzero
In theory, cruise ships should be pretty well suited for such purposes;
industry experience with outbreaks (mostly norovirus I believe), private
restroom in every cabin, probably top-notch central filtration on the AC, no
more than two people in most cabins ... I wonder how the virus managed to
spread so widely in such a short time under such conditions.

~~~
diroussel
staff not quaranteed. Food carried down corridors without any covering from
the air. Only ht food was covered with aluminium foil.

~~~
sfj
Even worse than that: [https://thehill.com/changing-america/well-
being/prevention-c...](https://thehill.com/changing-america/well-
being/prevention-cures/483630-japanese-doctor-calls-cruise-ship-quarantine)

An excerpt:

 _Iwata said he saw people eating lunch with their medical gloves on, and
handling their smartphones while wearing protective suits, “so it was
completely chaotic. "_

------
0x1221
Missed pun opportunity at _went viral_?

~~~
wizzwizz4
The BBC isn't likely to make puns about something so serious.

~~~
mango7283
But The Times does, sorta. Though this is a lot less serious in topic than the
BBC article [https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/news/coronavirus-james-
bo...](https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/news/coronavirus-james-bond-cancels-
beijing-tour-because-this-is-no-time-to-die-69cwqrvr8)

